# Capturar dato en LPT1 en Visual Basic 6



## renga73 (May 16, 2006)

Como seria el codigo para capturar dato en el pin 10 del puerto paralelo (LPT1) y q si esta en 1 llame a un boton, mientras este en 0 no haga nada


----------



## MaMu (May 16, 2006)

```
Private Sub PIN_10(Index As Integer)
If ESTADOPIN(Index + 2) = ACTIVADO Then
{tu llamada a boton o lo que sea}
Else
{que no haga nada}
endIF
```

saludos.


----------

